# A coat of (paint) of many colours



## maxiogee

Having discovered invisible ink elsewhere, and brought it hither to brighten your dull days  , I am now ready to share my latest discovery with you all. Stand by as forer@s learn to bedaub their text with smears of colour.

It is possible to use a different colour to underline, or to strike through, text.

To achieve the effect, select the text to be adorned.
The select the colour to be used for the underline or strike through.
Then click either the underline, or strike through, button.
Then select the colour which you want the text to be.
You end up with code which looks like this - with the exception of square for round bracketing

(COLOR="Red")(U)(COLOR="SeaGreen") your text here (/COLOR)(/U)(/COLOR)

Very pretty when used right, and not as jumping-off-the-page as bold type when you need a bit of emphasis.

This is my gift to you all. Use it sparingly and with taste!


----------



## Sallyb36

like this?


----------



## Sallyb36

it didn't work


----------



## panjandrum

Your post suggests that I should see underline in sea green, underlined with a red line. I see underline.
What does the quote below look like to you?


			
				maxiogee said:
			
		

> It is possible to use a different colour to underline, or to strike through, text.


----------



## lsp

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Your post suggests that I should see underline in sea green, underlined with a red line. I see underline.
> What does the quote below look like to you?


In that "quote below" I see underline in sea green, underlined with a red line. Thanks, maxiogee, this is fun _and_ useful. But I wonder if we MACs see colors where PC folks don't, given PJD's description. When I quoted the comment (here), I noticed it's missing the outermost red color tag, but that explains why he didn't recreate it, not why he couldn't see it on yours.


----------



## LV4-26

It works when I type the whole code manually but 
it doesn't when I do what you say

I mean changing the colour at step #4 changes both colours : that of the text PLUS that of the underline.


----------



## geve

I'm like panjandrum, all the colored texts in this thread have the same color for text and underlining as I see it...  
How come I don't get to see life in multicolor like the rest of you??


----------



## Aupick

It's because your using Internet Explorer like me (I assume). I see no difference in colour either, but I've just tried it in a different browser and the lines are in red (which is pretty ugly, if you ask me  ). Both browsers are on PCs.


----------



## LV4-26

Aupick said:
			
		

> It's because your using Internet Explorer like me (I assume). I see no difference in colour either, but I've just tried it in a different browser and the lines are in red (which is pretty ugly, if you ask me  ). Both browsers are on PCs.


 I'm using Mozilla Firefox and I get the same result as you and geve. (except, as I said, if I type the entire code).
EIDT : same with IE (I've got both). Addendum : I've got a PC.


----------



## LV4-26

Eureka, Got it !
I bet Tony is using a different Message Editor Interface than us.

Go to User Control Panel, 
Select Edit Options, 
go down to Miscellaneous Options, Message Editor Interface and 
select *Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Control* instead of the default Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing
Save changes

Now each time you change the font or color or whatever you can see the whole code.
Then you'll be able to do like Tony without having to type the code yourself.
Here. See?

However, when you're used to WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get) you may find this one less convenient.
I got the answer because I wondered how Tony could possibly see the code without doing anything particular.


----------



## cubaMania

For me, when viewed in the Internet Explorer browser, the font color and the underline (or strikethrough) color are always the same.  I can see Tony's special effects (underline/strikethrough color different from text color) only if I switch to Netscape browser.  I'm on a PC.

I'm pretty sure this is non-standard HTML.  One might consider this to be a fault of a particular browser, rather than a feature.


----------



## lsp

Aupick said:
			
		

> It's because your using Internet Explorer like me (I assume). I see no difference in colour either, but I've just tried it in a different browser and the lines are in red (which is pretty ugly, if you ask me  ). Both browsers are on PCs.


Safari (today).


----------



## LV4-26

cubaMania said:
			
		

> I can see Tony's special effects (underline/strikethrough color different from text color) only if I switch to Netscape browser.


And can you see mine?
- I've been able to see Tony's effects from the start only I couldn't reproduce them myself
- Now that I've switched to a different editing interface, I can. Or at least, I get what I intend to have. Of course, I'm not sure everybody can see them.


----------



## Kelly B

Yes, using Firefox I see multicolors on posts 13, 10, the upper line of 6, 5 and 1.


----------



## LV4-26

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Yes, using Firefox I see multicolors on posts 13, 10, the upper line of 6, 5 and 1.


Thanks Kelly B. Then we see the same.


----------



## Aupick

For me on IE the underlining is the same colour as the text in every post. I can only see the red in Firefox or Netscape.


----------



## LV4-26

Aupick said:
			
		

> For me on IE the underlining is the same colour as the text in every post. I can only see the red in Firefox or Netscape.


Same here. Everything green on IE but I get both colours in Firefox.


----------



## Sallyb36

like this?


----------



## Sallyb36

changed settings and still didn't work!


----------



## geve

I use IE, a PC, and never changed the message editor interface; and I don't see the fun color effect that Tony was advertising. I wonder if the result is worth the trouble (and possible risks) of trying to fiddle with technical stuff?


----------



## cherine

Besides, it seems that the "fun color effect" doesn't show to those using IE  
So I suggest to foreros not to use them; because -obviously- they won't be seen by everyone.


----------



## LV4-26

geve said:
			
		

> never changed the message editor interface; and I don't see the fun color effect that Tony was advertising.


That's perfectly normal. If you never changed it, it means you're using the default one which is WYSIWYG. I don't get it either with that one.

However, as cherine rightly said, it isn't worth it if only 1/3 (?) of the forer@s can see it.


----------



## Benjy

I for one think it's cool and will enjoy my childishness even if no one else does


----------



## LV4-26

Very nice drawing, Benjy


----------



## maxiogee

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> like this?



Sally, your code is not being placed correctly.
When I quote your post, I see this - again I have to use ( instead of [

(QUOTE=Sallyb36)(COLOR="DarkGreen")(/COLOR)(COLOR="DarkRed")(U)(/U)(/COLOR]like this?(/QUOTE)

You are cancelling each action immediately after initiating it. It should look like this

(QUOTE=Sallyb36)(COLOR="DarkGreen")(U)(COLOR="DarkRed")like this?(color)(/U)(/COLOR](/QUOTE)

I've done it correctly here…



			
				Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> like this?


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Having discovered invisible ink elsewhere, and brought it hither to brighten your dull days  , I am now ready to share my latest discovery with you all. Stand by as forer@s learn to bedaub their text with smears of colour.
> 
> It is possible to use a different colour to underline, or to strike through, text.
> 
> To achieve the effect, select the text to be adorned.
> The select the colour to be used for the underline or strike through.
> Then click either the underline, or strike through, button.
> Then select the colour which you want the text to be.
> You end up with code which looks like this - with the exception of square for round bracketing
> 
> (COLOR="Red")(U)(COLOR="SeaGreen") your text here (/COLOR)(/U)(/COLOR)
> 
> Very pretty when used right, and not as jumping-off-the-page as bold type when you need a bit of emphasis.
> 
> This is my gift to you all. Use it sparingly and with taste!


 

Ooooh! 
LRV


----------



## panjandrum

Nope.
Nothing I do can make the underline appear in a different colour to the text.

Nothing I do can make your examples appear in anything other than one colour.

Sad IE user.


----------



## cuchuflete

Love
Wm. Gates, a monochrome passion

For all the poor IE users, the text is Dark Green, and the underline is Dark Red.  That's obvious to Mac/Firefox folk.


----------



## fenixpollo

This is true. Today, I was on Windows/IE and saw monochrome underlines. Tonight, I'm on Mac/Firefox and I see technicolor underlines.

When I'm back on my PC, is it adviseable to turn off the WYSIWYG editing? Will my face break out in painful pimples if I do that?

Also, is there a way in Firefox to hide the vB code, which is very hard to deal with when I'm in edit mode or reply/quote mode? I never see the code when I'm using Windows/IE, and I like it. But I'm guessing it has something to do with the WYSIWYG.  Non?


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> This is true. Today, I was on Windows/IE and saw monochrome underlines. Tonight, I'm on Mac/Firefox and I see technicolor underlines.
> 
> When I'm back on my PC, is it adviseable to turn off the WYSIWYG editing? Will my face break out in painful pimples if I do that?
> 
> Also, is there a way in Firefox to hide the vB code, which is very hard to deal with when I'm in edit mode or reply/quote mode? I never see the code when I'm using Windows/IE, and I like it. But I'm guessing it has something to do with the WYSIWYG.  Non?


In the reply window, click on the A/_A_ icon in the top right corner. 

Jana


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> go down to Miscellaneous Options, Message Editor Interface and
> select *Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Control* instead of the default Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing



It also works with the enhanced editor (Full WYSIWYG Editing) if you follow these steps:

1 - Type [u]…[/u] or [s]…[/s] around the text you want to underline or strike through (e.g., [u]this text will be underlined[/u] and [s]this text will be striken through[/s]);
2 - Select the text *with* the vBcode tags, i.e., including [u] and [/u], respectively [s] and [/s];
3 - Select the color you want for the line (by clicking on the dedicated button on the editor);
4 - Select the text *without* the vBcode tags, i.e., excluding [u] and [/u], respectively [s] and [/s];
5 - Select the color you want for the text (by clicking on the same button as in step #3).

You're done! 

Here is what you get: this blue text is underlined in red and this blue text is striken through in red…

P.S.: It still doesn't work with IE's latest version (IE7)… Yet another good reason to use Firefox!


----------

